# best type of reel for live bait



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been using a spinning reel on a 9 ft tica and I am getting bad line cuts on my fingers. I think a baitcaster would be better for me and add distance to my cast. Can anyone confirm this and can anyone recommend a good baitcaster that will stand up to the surf. Can anyone comment on side casters used for throwing bait?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

daiwa sealine x sha reels are good for the surf as well as the slosh or sealine slsh, or penn gs reels like the 525 mag and 535 gs are good as well


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

There are many ways to protect the finger, whether you're using braid or mono.....so don't give up on the spinner for that reason.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

shimano baitrunner 4500B


----------



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

dsurf, Why do you have a preference of spinning reels over baitcasters?


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

No preference to either, but for the spinner (which is what I use, although considering a conventional) try using a breakaway canon = no finger cuts
They can be bought online Cabela's $30


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

surfcaster


> Why do you have a preference of spinning reels over baitcasters?


Probably because he is concerned about distance , and doens't have the expeirinece with ( a good) conventional.

Fishwander


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

surf caster said:


> dsurf, Why do you have a preference of spinning reels over baitcasters?


Not sure how you came to that conclusion from my post??

However, there are specific applications where I prefer one over the other. 
Artificials and spinning are a given for me. If fishing the point at Hatteras, then conventionals it is......

If I want maximum distance, even with bait and 8 oz and braid is not a issue, (and it is at the point) then I go to my high performance distance spinning outfits which include braid....below are a couple posts with significant detail and *spinning* reel comparisons.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=53584
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=53877


----------



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

*break away cannon*

Last night I was doing some researching and came across the breakaway cannon. I bought one today, put it on, and it works awsome. Thanks for everyone's posts. Dsurf, thanks for the links, I'm going to read those.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Exactly what I thought when I put them on my rods


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

That breakaway cannon got some good reviews. I think I will have to try it out. I also get cuts on my finger from braided line. I usually just tap the finger up but it gets annoying. Im going to order the breakaway cannon now. Thanks!


----------



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

*Re:*

Can you use a Breakaway Cannon on the OM 11' with spinning setup? Would either of you suggest that I use one to prevent cuts on the fingers? I just purchased the OM 11' SS rod along with a Diawa Emcast 6000 this weekend. Going to get some practice casting because I've never had a rod of 7'. Wanna be able to cast for the drum and stripers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

I use a breakaway cannon on both my 10' and 12' spinning outfits and they work great


----------

